# Starting Salaries CPC-A?



## sherryk1968 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi all, I've been with my company for not quite 2 years, started in data entry, have been a coder for 9 months, got my CPC-A in December. Getting ready to negotiate a raise, because I'm still getting data entry pay. Wondering what starting salaries are.
Any thoughts?
Thanks!
Sherry


----------



## dclark7 (Apr 10, 2015)

Check out the AAPC salary survey, they break it out by credentials, years of experience and geographic area.


----------



## sherryk1968 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks, will do that!


----------

